# French Toll Prices



## 112744

Just had a search to see whats been said, about the French Toll costs, I,m interested to know if a motorhome is charged at the same rate as a car i.e class 1, also any one recently been Calais to Paris on the toll roads in a 7m Mh and what was the toll costs


----------



## Grizzly

Ours is 7 m and we are always charged as Class 2.

The French motorway system has a website that gives you tolls for each section.

http://www.autoroutes.fr/

G


----------



## 112744

any idea what its called have tried this www.viamichelin.com but just not seem to see how the toll prices work


----------



## autostratus

Grizzly said:


> Ours is 7 m and we are always charged as Class 2.
> 
> The French motorway system has a website that gives you tolls for each section.
> 
> http://www.autoroutes.fr/
> 
> G


This will take you straight to the vehicle classification:
http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/preparatives/vehicle-classification.html


----------



## Vennwood

Hi PaddyBrown,

You don't mention the weight or height of your outfit. The Toll charges are based on the weight and or height. In most cases you will be charged class 2 for up to 3500kgs or under 3.0 mtrs high otherwise if above this you COULD be charged class 3. I say could be charged as there are other elements that come into it such as:-

Whether or not the toll booth is manned or unmanned. Manned then Class 3 unmanned then class 2

It also depends on which side of the bed the toll attendant got out of bed as they seem to charge haphazardly.

There are numerous entries on here that discuss this topic - well worth reading through them here is one to try http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-44357.html

Pete


----------



## Rapide561

*French tolls*

Hi

I think Calais to Paris via the A26/A1 is about £30.

Russell


----------



## hilldweller

We moan about fuel but I did a quick mental calculation and from Calais to Reims the toll was half as much as the fuel.


----------



## teemyob

*Toll Cost*

Hello,

Something I have been looking at for a while now.

Have been considering towing a small trailer Grimaud in the South (No trailer as yet!). When we have been in the motorhome in the past, have been charged class II. However, when Thierry or Nicole have not been otherwise enaged in some diverse conversation about the weather (accross the tollbooth). I have noticed that the toll Operator often looks towards the rear to see if you are towing or how many axles you have. If they cannot see, the neighbouring operator tends to confirm with a "NO" shake.

Do they charge extra for a small trailer?
Is it the same fee for a Large one!?

Trev.


----------



## 112744

Thanks all is there some where on this web site http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/preparatives/vehicle-classification.html that you can put in the start and end point of your journey and it confirms the toll price !!!! much to tech for me any help pls
PaddyB


----------



## Vennwood

Hi PaddyB,

Enter just the main city you start and end from - i.e. Calais and Nice ignore the other bits.
Select vehicle type as truck and then enter your weight (less than 3.500 kg or less than 12000kg
Add trailer of not and go through same selections
Select the number of axles ( 2 essieux) and drop to bottom and click OK

just try it and see

Pete


----------



## Vennwood

Just been playing with the Route planner on the Autoroute web site (url above) and interestingly it doesn't care about vehicle height. Neither does it make a difference on vehicle weight only the number of axles. The example I used was Calais to Nice. I used both less than and more than 3500kg but 2 axles and the toll came to the same - 203:90 Euros. However if you say you have 3 axles then up comes the price of 277:20 Euros. Interesting as it doesn't match their own classification on the previous page most odd......

Pete


----------



## teemyob

*Axles*

Thanks pete, so does the axle question refer to the number of axles on the main vehicle or tractor unit?.

Trev.


----------



## Vennwood

Hi Trev,

The way I read this is that it is the towing vehicle - it doesn't seem to care how many axles the trailer has.

If you select automobile then the axle issue doesn't appear - it only appears when you choose truck.

Maybe I'm wrong but that's what it seems to be to me.

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge

Vennwood said:


> Just been playing with the Route planner on the Autoroute web site (url above) and interestingly it doesn't care about vehicle height. Neither does it make a difference on vehicle weight only the number of axles. The example I used was Calais to Nice. I used both less than and more than 3500kg but 2 axles and the toll came to the same - 203:90 Euros. However if you say you have 3 axles then up comes the price of 277:20 Euros. Interesting as it doesn't match their own classification on the previous page most odd......
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,

It appears the unmanned stations are getting more frequent. I've got no idea how the automatic system works, does anybody have any ideas :?:

I wonder if the Blue Badge discounts are available on the auto stations.

Don


----------



## Vennwood

Hi Don,

I can only give you my experiences but others have agreed it seems to work this way.

First of all rule number one is NEVER go to the auto booth for trucks - this will always default to class 4

The auto booth can't determine if you have 2 or 3 axles and so it defaults to class 2. I did expect it to register the height via some sort of electronic height beam but this doesn't appear to be the case. I guess the operators work on the principle that collecting money for 2 axles is cheaper than having an attendant looking out for that extra class price. As I say it appears to be a lottery as the Autoroute regulations state very clearly that the classification is based on Height, weight and number of axles yet the autobooths don't seem to have the technology to reflect that.

In my case we have gone back to using Autoroutes to get to places, (I don't go out of my way but use them for convenience) as I worked out that in our case, the extra mileage, extra cost of fuel verses cost of tolls actually equalised out so there was little benefit in driving around the countryside when travelling to or from South of France etc.

Pete


----------



## 38Rover

Mine is 7.2m and 3.5 tonne get charged class 2 mostly which is 50% more than a car can't see how they justify it but using N roads means much slower progress.
Colin


----------



## Don_Madge

Vennwood said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> I can only give you my experiences but others have agreed it seems to work this way.
> 
> First of all rule number one is NEVER go to the auto booth for trucks - this will always default to class 4
> 
> The auto booth can't determine if you have 2 or 3 axles and so it defaults to class 2. I did expect it to register the height via some sort of electronic height beam but this doesn't appear to be the case. I guess the operators work on the principle that collecting money for 2 axles is cheaper than having an attendant looking out for that extra class price. As I say it appears to be a lottery as the Autoroute regulations state very clearly that the classification is based on Height, weight and number of axles yet the autobooths don't seem to have the technology to reflect that.
> 
> In my case we have gone back to using Autoroutes to get to places, (I don't go out of my way but use them for convenience) as I worked out that in our case, the extra mileage, extra cost of fuel verses cost of tolls actually equalised out so there was little benefit in driving around the countryside when travelling to or from South of France etc.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,

Thanks, I've not used the "Peage" very much lately.

Has anybody used one the smaller fully automated exits :?: They were discussing them on one of the other forums but there must surely be somebody on hand in case of a problem.

Don


----------



## Vennwood

Hi Don,

On the really small automated exits of say just one or two there has always been a button to press with a microphone and speaker and a voice to speak to and when all else fails and language is the barrier the bar has just been lifted and through you go (sometimes without even paying a Euro) On the larger automated ones I'm sure there will be a body somewhere on hand.


----------



## krull

My van is 2.9m high but has an over cab bed. I'm sure I have been charged class 3 in the past. Has anyone sat there and argued the point? After all it is over or under, it is a matter of fact, not judgement.


----------



## Vennwood

Hi Krull,

Yes I've argued the point on numerous occasions (there may even be a wanted poster on all the toll booths with my picture on it) sometimes you win and sometimes you loose its really the luck of the draw. As I said right at the beginning of this thread - it depends on which side of the bed the toll booth operater got out of. At best you can only appeal to the good nature of the attendant however if you get a knowledgeable official then you will not only loose out but end up paying for the class 4 category and if you don't accept it they will call in the police to move you on. Its a case of knowing when to quit.


----------



## krull

Vennwood said:


> Hi Krull,
> 
> Yes I've argued the point on numerous occasions (there may even be a wanted poster on all the toll booths with my picture on it) sometimes you win and sometimes you loose its really the luck of the draw. As I said right at the beginning of this thread - it depends on which side of the bed the toll booth operater got out of. At best you can only appeal to the good nature of the attendant however if you get a knowledgeable official then you will not only loose out but end up paying for the class 4 category and if you don't accept it they will call in the police to move you on. Its a case of knowing when to quit.


But as my van is officially class 2 (2.9m high and 3200kg), why would the police move you on for claiming it is not class 4?


----------



## Vennwood

Hi Krull,

I wasn't implying that they default everyone to class 4, You have nothing to worry about as you come well under the criteria for class 2 There are one or two of us that technically fall under class 4 - me for one since we purchased the Flair, Most of my arguments came from owning a tag axle and not knowing the rules on tag axles I would get both confused and upset when one toll booth charged class 2, another class 3 and occasionally class 4. Clearly it ought to be the same class every time - that's when I would argue with them. Nobody ever called the police because of me, but I have been held up while French or German MH'ers have been arguing with the operators, manned and unmanned and on a couple of occasions police appeared out of the blue, moved the participants to one side so the rest of us could move on.

I guess what I'm saying is that there is as much confusion on the rules by the operators as the users. As I mentioned earlier in this thread - the rules are clear it just seems to be the interpretation of them that is a little lax. When I first started using Autoroutes I didn't think it was necessary to swot up on the rules and regulations, I thought I would turn up, pay my fees and move on. It's only when the fees/class vary that I got curious and if I can persuade the operators that I should pay less then I'm happy - they can better afford it than me.


----------



## 112744

Good info, finally does it print the class on the toll ticket, after you have paid ?


----------



## Vennwood

Hi PaddyBrown,

If you pay by cash they don't normally give you a ticket - you can ask for one and I'm sure they would provide one. If you pay by credit card the class and amount paid is printed on the receipt

Pete


----------

